# OMG Another question!!



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

I have a neighbor down the street who is threatening to call animal control on me because i am feeding the ferals!!! 

Let me give a quick story..

In 3 years a rescue group has come out to my street and the next 2 over.. ( my street runs into the 2nd, and the third is like a dead end..sorta confusing). Anyway, at the ends of all of our streets in abig warehouse which is fenced off, and a junk yard to the side of it... This is were the cats go.. The junk yard owner, i believe, also feeds the cats.. So far in total the rescue group has trapped and fixed 85 cats in these 3 streets.. My Daisy was the only one who ended up with a home out of these cats..  
Anyways, I feed usually in the parking lot of my building.. I don't use bowls, because neighbors were stealing them.. yes, i said stealing!!.. 
So i just dump food out, and i do a cheap-o bowl for water.. which 90% of the time is also not there in the morning!! Anyway... Some lady came out the other night when i was slipping food under the fence between the warehouse and the junk yard... Not even close to her house, which is across the street and about 4 houses down.. 
Well she started ranting and raving that if i feed those cats again she was going to have animal control down here to ,as she put it "get rid of them".. 
The thing thats worrying me now is, most of the cats i am seeing now when i am feeding down there..( which i have not in two night b/c i am nervous now) is they are not ear-tipped. And IF Animal control came down, i am afraid were they are "currently" not fixed, they may trap them and put them to sleep...?

My Question: If they are not on her property is there anything she can do, or better yet, is there something i can do, to prevent a.c doing anything?? Maybe i shoudld call myself, and inform them that they are not on anyone property and are being fed & are fixed??

She also isnt all that bright... She said the cats were going to attract mice, and she didn't want mice in her yard!!???!! HELLO!? They'd eat em for her!!

I wish i didn't live in such a crappy neighborhood! 

I don't have the money to get these cats neutered myself, so i am thinking about selling stuff on ebay and even like a yard sale or something to get some money together. The only positive is, i think most of the ones that aren't neutered are males! I haven't seen one kitten or preg female all season! And trust me, i see them all night long!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Try contacting rescue sites or alleycatallies, they might be able to help out in some way.

No animal contro will only go the house that called them. That is like me feeding my fixed colony and a neighbor calls and tells the AC to get rid of them. My property, my business.

Also my AC will not come out and catch feral cats they only take in trapped ferals caught by the home owner and sadly they kill them at the shelter of course. 

I would call your local AC yourself and see if they can help out and tell them what a wonderful thing you are doing. This way they know the cats are being taken care of.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Melissa, perhaps one of these clinics is nearby. http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html#pa

There is also a sticky that helps you to trap feralsLots of good info here, also)

http://www.peninsulacatworks.org/tnr/trapping.php 

Good luck!


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok, so i found out there is nothing the woman can do!!!! YAY!!

My friend from the shelter happens to know a woman from animal control i guess, and she's all for Tnr !!! Plus, they aren't on her property so she can shove it!


AND!!!!.... we are going to trap again in my neighbor for the remaining ones who have not been fixed!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)




----------

